# المواصفة Api Rp 14e



## احمد عزت20 (1 مارس 2007)

:1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1:
:63: 
:13: 

المواصفة API RP 14E

http://rapidshare.com/files/18888281/API_RP_14E.PDF


----------



## eng_s_elbehery (1 مارس 2007)

والله الواحد عاجز عن شكرك:20: :20: :20: :75: :75: :75: 
جارى التحميل


----------



## ayoobi (2 أبريل 2007)

IF POSSIBLE PLEASE CAN YOU CHECK FOR THE FOLLOWING API RECOMMENDED PRACTICES:

American Petroleum Institute, 1956, API recommended practice for determining permeability of porous media: RP-27, Dallas, Texas. American Petroleum Institute, 1960, API recommended practice for core-analysis procedure: RP-40, Dallas, Texas.

REGARDS


----------



## eng_hazem123 (9 يناير 2008)

الف الف الف يا هندســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة

:80:


----------



## snabdelaziz (22 مارس 2010)

gazak allaho 7'ayran


----------



## wsalloum (27 مارس 2011)

Dear Ahmad 
Thank you very much and if API RP 14F is available please provide it to us.


----------

